# Marriott's Grand Ocean on Hilton Head--Feb.2 to 9th.--$350.



## jeffwill (Jan 23, 2014)

Last call on one of the islands best Marriotts.

Enjoy this 2bed/2bath luxury condo for 1/3 of annual MF's.

We are @ Surfwatch now-- but need to head to Florida.

If you love Hilton Head, like many of us Tuggers do-- grab this now.


----------



## jeffwill (Jan 24, 2014)

Leaving Surfwatch tomorrow, so I went by Grand Ocean yesterday.  There IS extensive remodeling going on in the 5 lagoon buildings on the north side of the complex.  For this reason, I lowered the rent on my 2b/2b to $350.  That is around 1/3rd MF's.

I requested a reservation in the south buildings-- Sand Castle, Starfish, Laughing Gull, Sand Dollar, or Kingfisher. So far, as a MVC member, I have always received what I have requested.

If you want this unit, I will be there at check in to assure everything goes as planned.


----------



## jeffwill (Jan 27, 2014)

Getting close to check in--- the great event in Hilton Head this time of year are the restaurants. They're all open and serving half price specials--- that is only if you can eat anything after the happy hour appetizer specials.


----------



## jeffwill (Jan 31, 2014)

You still have the weekend to "get out of town."


----------

